# ****roaches other than Dubia?



## Hypsibius (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello there. Just wondering, I know that Dubia ****roaches can be fed to hedgies, but I was wondering if any other species of roach in the live food trade can be fed to them? For example, can Madagascan Hissers be fed to hedgehogs? Are there any species I should avoid?

Also, whilst I'm at it, with Dubia ****roaches, is there a preference to feed them to hedgehogs as adults or nymphs, or anything like that?

Thank you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess that others can be fed too, but I'm not 100% sure on that. Somehow I have a feeling Neil (TongueFlicker) might know about that. :lol:

You could probably feed as any life stage, but I would think hedgies might have an easier time with nymphs, given how big the adults get. Besides, from what I've seen, you can make money off from selling adult pairs to people who want to start their own colony! I've seen them listed online for $5-10 a pair, I think.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I've fed red runners but I prefer dubia. I feed all stages my hogs like every size.


----------

